# French ring a la Titan



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

http://www.dailymotion.com/relevance/search/selectiffs/video/x9lfa3_titanvideo_animals

Looked like a nice day, and a beautiful field.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

You are full of great videos today. What an accomplishment for an American team to qualify for the French Selectifs and do so well at the Selectifs..just missing qualification for the Championship of France! Something for all ringers to aspire towards.


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

another great video find Jeff....

I love this sort of stuff...


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Thats a pretty cool video. They seemed like pretty high quality decoys as well. I enjoy watching the decoys in FR as much as the dogs. Dog v's Decoy.


----------



## Sam Bishop (May 8, 2008)

Nice video - dog and decoys worked hard.


----------



## Mike Di Rago (Jan 9, 2009)

When the dogs make it look easy, then you realize all the work that was put in to get there. Impressive!
Mike


----------



## Barrie Kirkland (Nov 6, 2007)

I liked the vid, so i sent the link to a guy i work with, he in turn asked me how in ring they get such a nice hold & bark...

So my question is for the ring guys... is there a difference in how you train a ringstyle H&b compared to a Sch one ?

ta

B


----------



## Richard Rutt (May 14, 2009)

Thanks for the positive comments! This video was taken in Beauvais, France May 10, 2009. It was the 2nd Selective for the Championsip of France in Group 3. I've got a lot of time in with this dog, and after over 4 years he continues to teach me something new! As far as the question on the B&H, I have no experience in Sch. so I don't know how they teach this, but in FR it's part of a biting exercise that's the "Search, Bark and Hold, And escort" and a good decoy can discover a lot about your dog just by how he arrives in this exercise, and then exploit that in the escort. There are probably as many different ways to teach it as there are different charecteristics in the dogs. It depends if the dog is Possesive, Calm, Drivey and Dominant, etc. All of this would be a slightly different technique as the decoy in FR is able to do a lot to the dog to intimidate or get the dog to bite instead of bark and hold. While the decoy can't move or "Provoke" the dog directly until the Judges authorization, there is a lot a good decoy can do with "presence' and posture and positioning when the dog arrives. If you have a more specific question, i would be happy to try to answer, but it's a lot easier to show you, if you happen to ever be in the North East, you're more than welcome to come and train. We have Police K9 training 2 times a month and Ringsport training 3 time a week when I'm not in France. or send me an email any time [email protected]


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Honestly most of the people I know do train it like Sch, they just don't obsess over it. LOL 

I had a hard time getting my dog to bark, he is not a barker at all, so I taught him the exercise without the bark, and then I had a buddy get him to bark, unfortunately he got bit in the process.


----------



## Barrie Kirkland (Nov 6, 2007)

cheers jeff, was just curious to hear if there were differences to the h&b


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Esthetics basically. There is some sort of OCD in Sch over the damn thing. I just want my dog to bark, as it is a ten point loss, and he will be jumping like an idiot the whole time alloted. So, I am sure the rest of the trial will be full of complete control and roses and saphires.


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

That Escort was long and brutal. Talk about playing mind games with the dog... A truly great dog! What a great team! You must of scored high in General Outlook!!

As a decoy, it was often easier to undermine the handler than the dog. I'd just be Pissin' up a rope with you though Rick. Rock solid!

Thanks for posting this vid Jeff!

Tim


----------

